# Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???



## Kruemel1325 (28 September 2010)

Ich werde versuchen mich kurz zu fassen und trotzdem das Problem so gut wie möglich zu beschreiben. Letztes Jahr (Juni/Juli 2008 ) haben mein Lebensgefährte und ich ein paarmal für ein Online-Spiel Coins gekauft. Das wurde auch über die Telefonrechnung bezahlt und seit Oktober 2008 machen wir alles über Paypal da uns die Rechnung damals sehr überteuert vorkam. Das Problem ist halt nachzuweisen, dass man nur 2x und nicht 20 mal eine Nr. angerufen hat, daher haben wir uns entschlossen diesen Dienst gar nicht mehr zu nutzen. Damit dachten wir auch die Angelegenheit ist erledigt. Nun habe ich eine Mahnung von meinem Telefonanbieter (Vodafone) bekommen in der steht, die Telefonrechnung von letztem Monat wäre noch offen. 

Also Kontoauszüge gecheckt und Vodafone angerufen. Die Aussage: das Geld wurde benützt um Altschulden aus 0900er Verbindungen auszugleichen. Die Verbindungen sollen von April bis Juni diesen Jahres gewesen sein. Das ist aber definitiv nicht möglich, da wir uns, wie gesagt, gegen die Nutzung dieses Dienstes entschieden haben und seit letztem Jahr im Oktober definitiv nicht mehr über 0900er Nr. angerufen wurde. Ich hab das ganze dann an die Beschwerdeabteilung von Vodafone gegeben und man versprach mir die Sache zu prüfen. 

Zudem hab ich mir die Telefonnummer des Anbieters geben lassen dessen Dienst ich angeblich genutzt haben soll. Unter der 0800-165 66 40 meldet sich die Telekom die allerdings eigentlich nichts mit alldem zu tun haben will (trotzdem wollen sie Geld) und daraufhin wurde ich an eine kostenpflichtige Nr. verwiesen. 01805-77 03 70 gehört wie ich jetzt weiß zur Firma Micropayment und gesprochen hab ich dort mit einer Frau Bxxxx. Während man mir unter der Telekomline gesagt hat jemand hätte sich über meinen Anschluß 25 Minuten lang auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite eingewählt hieß es nun das mehrmals auf einer 0900er Nr. angerufen worden wäre. Teilweise bis zu 30 (!!!) mal im Monat. Eine dieser Nr. lautet 0900-510 466 68 58. Mehr wollten die am Telefon nicht rausrücken und das ganze gehört wohl zu upjers GmbH & Co. KG die das Spiel MyFreeFarm anbieten. Zwar spiele ich noch dort auf einem Account, jedoch schon seit letztem Jahr ohne *richtiges* Geld da man die Coins die für den Premium-Account erforderlich sind auch mit Spielgeld erwerben kann. Unter der kostenpflichtigen Line beharrte man darauf das von hier aus so oft die 0900er Nr. angewählt worden wären. Da bin ich mit denen auch keinen Schritt weiter gekommen.

Das Problem ist das sich die gesamten Kosten auf über 500 (!!!) € belaufen wenn man die ganzen Monate zusammenzählt und das kann und will ich nicht bezahlen. Schon gar nicht wenn ich den Dienst nicht genutzt habe! Vodafone leitet das Geld was ich für meine Telefonrechnung überwiesen habe an Micropayment weiter und das obwohl ich damals die Rechnungen reklamiert habe und mir telefonisch zugesichert wurde dass nichts von Micropayment abgerechnet würde und ich mich selbst mit denen auseinanderzusetzen hätte. Die vorletzte Rechnung wurde komischerweise NICHT an Micropayment weitergegeben obwohl die angeblichen Schulden da ja auch schon bestanden hatten, aber halt die letzte. 

Vorhin rief mich dann eine Frau aus der Beschwerdeabteilung von Vodafone an und mit der hatte ich ein sehr nettes Gespräch hatte und den ganzen Sachverhalt nochmal durchgekaut habe. Leider hab ich mir den Namen der Frau nicht aufgeschrieben, aber verblieben bin ich mit ihr so, dass sie mir für die Zahlung die an Micropayment weitergegeben worden ist eine Gutschrift erstellt und somit wäre das Thema der letzten Rechnung dann vom Tisch. Alles weitere wollte ich dann nochmal schriftlich einreichen und dann sieht man weiter. So weit so gut.

15 Minuten nach Beendigung des Gesprächs erneut ein Anruf von Vodafone, diesmal von einer Frau Rxxxx die nicht nur immens unhöflich war sondern auch von der Materie überhaupt keine Ahnung zu haben schien. Sie pampte mich direkt an von wegen ich würde eine neue IP wollen und das ginge nicht so einfach. Davon ab dass ich NIEMALS gesagt habe ich will eine neue IP (ich wollte wenn möglich die RECHNERIP von der aus sich angeblich eingewählt wurde denn dann könnte ich nachweisen dass es nicht meiner ist) hatte sie überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon ich rede und letzten Endes hat sie mich dauernd angeschnauzt und so Sachen wie: Ja, wenn sie sowas nutzen ist das so ect. von sich gegeben. Davon ab, das ich ihr mehrmals versucht habe im ruhigen zu erklären, dass ich diese Dienste nicht genutzt habe war das Ende vom Lied das sie die Gutschrift die mir die Frau mit der ich vorher gesprochen habe widerrufen hat! Außerdem ist es sehr unhöflich über jemanden in der 3. Person zu sprechen und sich auch noch lustig zu machen während dieser zuhört. Die Alte gehört definitiv nicht in den Kundenservice.

Nun ist mein Problem dass natürlich wenn meine Telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt wird irgendwann mein Anschluß gesperrt wird und solange diese angeblichen Altschulden bestehen leitet Vodafone vermutlich mein Geld weiter. Der Dumme bin ich denn ich bin auf das Telefon im Moment angewiesen, sonst würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen. Eine Sperrung von Servicenr. habe ich heute beantragt und das wird mir wohl zugeschickt - vielleicht. Vielleicht hat Frau Rxxx (die aus dem tiefsten Osten kommt und sich kaum in deutscher Sprache verständigen kann wohlgemerkt) auch das gecancelt, das werde ich ja die nächsten Tage sehen.

Leider kann ich nicht nachweisen dass ich z.B. nicht zu Hause gewesen bin während der Zeit in der die Telefonate angeblich geführt worden sind. Krankheitsbedingt bin ich fast immer zuhause momentan aber genau deshalb kann ich auch ausschließen dass dieser Dienst von hier aus genutzt wurde. Ich nutze es nicht und mein Lebensgefährte ist seit Wochen schon im Ausland, davon ab hätte er gar keinen Grund den Dienst zu nutzen da er das Spiel inzwischen nicht mehr spielt!!! So wie ich das sehe komme ich da mit Vodafone nicht zu einer gütlichen Einigung zumal die auch nicht daran interessiert zu sein scheinen - zumindestens Frau Rxxxx ist nicht an der Aufklärung des Falles interessiert.

Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren dass Vodafone mein Geld was ich für meine Telefonrechnung überwiesen habe derart zweckentfremdet? Letzten Endes habe ich ja überhaupt keine Kontrolle was die da machen zumal eine Nr. auf dem Einzelgesprächsnachweis mich nicht weiter bringt wenn ich sie nicht gewählt hab! Ein Anwalt kommt leider auch nicht in Frage, da ich momentan krankheitsbedingt Hartz4 bekomme ist das definitiv nicht drin. Die Sperrung will ich auf jeden Fall, trotzdem muß es doch möglich sein dagegen anzugehen.

Wie schwer sowas ist hab ich vor 3 Jahren schon mal gemerkt als ich noch in einem Messeappartment gewohnt hab während ich meine jetzige Wohnung gesucht habe. Dort war es aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich einen Telefonanschluß zu bekommen und trotz allem hat Freenet jeden Monat von meinem Konto 29,95 € abgebucht. Offensichtlich für Telefon und Internet - ich war bei denen aber nicht mal Kunde. Trotz mehrfacher Reklamation hörten die nicht auf. Meine Bank wäre ja normalerweise verpflichtet gewesen eine Einzugsermächtigung von mir vorzulegen, die es natürlich nicht gab. Bei Freenet selbst hab ich auch keine Auskunft bekommen aus *Datenschutzgründen* da es ja *nicht mein Kundenkonto* wäre. Letzten Endes blieb mir nur der Ausweg mein Konto (!!!) zu schließen und ein neues aufzumachen, sonst müßte ich wahrscheinlich bis heute jeden Monat zur Bank latschen und das Geld zurück buchen lassen. 

Trotzdem bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar der mir hier weiterhilft. Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Der Chef von Micropayment, "Python" alias A*R*, ist hier im Forum aktiv. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/micropayment-19253.html

Schick ihm doch mal eine Anfrage und stelle diese hier öffentlich ein. Er ist durchaus empfänglich für Öffentlichkeit.

Andreas tonnos, bist Du gerade hier?
Kannst Du helfen?


----------



## Kruemel1325 (29 September 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Chef von Micropayment, "Python" alias A*R*, ist hier im Forum aktiv.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/micropayment-19253.html
> 
> Schick ihm doch mal eine Anfrage und stelle diese hier öffentlich ein. Er ist durchaus empfänglich für Öffentlichkeit.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

"Letzte Aktivität: 21.07.2010 10:27:17"

Schick ihm doch Du eine Mail mit einem Link hierher 
service(at)micropayment.de - und schreib doch einfach "An Herrn Python, den Geschäftsführer" in den Betreff 

ansonsten:
ich kapier deinen Bericht nicht ganz...

zB


> Letztes Jahr (Juni/Juli *2008* ) haben mein Lebensgefährte und ich ein paarmal für ein Online-Spiel Coins gekauft. Das wurde auch über die Telefonrechnung bezahlt und *seit Oktober 2008 machen wir alles über Paypal*



zu den Forderungen wäre ein EVN sinnvoll? Wurde ein Prüfprotokoll verlangt? (TKG 45i)?
(@Juristen: ist wohl schon zu spät, oder???)


Wie kann eine Rechnung für 0900-Altschulden verwendet werden???

Zu upjers gibt es wenig Beschwerden und ich habe ein upjers-Browsergame (Wurzelimperium) intensiv geprüft (im Hinblick auf den "Druck", Echtgeld einzusetzen)

Habt Iht vielleicht ein Abo abgeschlossen? Gibt es so etwas bei myfarm?
Jedenfalls braucht ihr mehr Details zu den Forderungen.



> Ein Anwalt kommt leider auch nicht in Frage, da ich momentan krankheitsbedingt Hartz4 bekomme ist das definitiv nicht drin.


Lies mal hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Anwaltskosten_-_Beratungsschein

Ein Anwalt wäre evtl. sinnvoll. Wenn ich Dir hier sage, dass Du auf mich nicht besonders glaubwürdig wirkst, dann sei nicht beleidigt. Es ist nur eine Feststellung... Du nützt offenbar solche Dienste, daher (auch wenn das nicht fair ist) gibt es zunächst eine Tendenz, zu glauben, dass die Kosten wirklich erzeugt wurden.

Wie man sich um Kosten drückt, die man verursacht hat, ist eine andere Frage, aber die beantwortet Dir hier sicher keiner...


----------



## Kruemel1325 (30 September 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Hallo Aka-Aka. Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort. Was meine Glaubwürdigkeit angeht kann ich Dich wohl nicht überzeugen. Allerdings hab ich auch geschrieben dass mein Lebensgefährte und ich LETZTES JAHR diesen Dienst mal für MyFreeFarm genutzt haben und das eingestellt haben nachdem wir das Gefühl hatten dass immer mehr Anrufe abgerechnet wurden als getätigt worden sind. Wir haben ja nur die Coins für die Premium-Version erworben, dafür braucht man keine 10 Anrufe. Also haben wir das dann damals bezahlt und gut war es, danach haben wir CallToPay nicht mehr genutzt und fertig. So dachten wir! Seitdem machen wir alles was sowas angeht wenn überhaupt über Paypal, das heißt es hat NICHTS mehr mit der Telefonleitung zu tun. Schwierig sowas immer so zu beschreiben dass auch ein Außenstehender es versteht da man selbst ja im Hinterkopf hat was man meint. Ich hoffe Du weißt jetzt was ich damit meine. Ein Abo haben und hatten wir nie abgeschlossen. Bei MyFreeFarm gab es nur die Option pro Anruf ich glaub 20 Coins zu bekommen und 40 kostet ein Premium Account im Monat.

Komischerweise kommt das jetzt nach fast einem Jahr nachdem wir den Dienst nicht mehr genutzt haben dass angeblich ab Mai wieder dorthin telefoniert wurde? Mein Lebensgefährte spielt das Spiel schon lange nicht mehr und den Account den ich noch hab betreibe ich zwar auch im Premium-Modus, jedoch erwerbe ich dort die Coins die ich dafür benötige mit Spielgeld (wenn Du da spielst weißt Du dass das geht). 

Das mit dem Gerichtsschein hab ich letzte Woche schon versucht da ich das kenne. Allerdings wird der hier in Düsseldorf nur ausgegeben wenn man sich verteidigen muß wegen einer Straftat oder ähnliches. Hatte sowas mal bei einem Problem mit der ARGE, in diesem Fall greift das nicht, sonst hätte ich das schon gemacht, das kannst Du mir glauben.

Was das drum drücken angeht, die Kosten von damals sind beglichen worden. Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen Telefonterror und das ist wohl auch von der Firma. Dabei wird wie folgt vorgegangen - mehrmals am Tag wird angerufen und wenn man ans Telefon geht meldet sich niemand. Googelt man die auf dem Display erscheinende Rufnummer einmal wird schnell klar das man damit mürbe gemacht werden soll. Weiter streitet Vodafone ab meine Nr. an besagte Firma gegeben zu haben, da ich nirgends eingetragen bin können die sie aber nur von da haben. 

Wenn Vodafone nicht mein Geld was ich für die Telefonrechnung bezahlt hab unterschlagen würde (so nenne ich es jetzt mal) und an die Abzockerfirma weiterleiten würde dann würde ich das machen was in diesen Foren geraten wird - nichts, vor allem nicht zahlen. Auch Sat.1 hat Anfang des Jahres schon mal über die berichtet, ich wußte das die mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommen. Damals wurden sogar Leuten 0900er Nr. in Rechnung gestellt und versucht diese Kosten mit Einschüchterung ect. einzutreiben die nachweislich diese Nr. gesperrt hatten und somit gar nicht nutzen konnten! Soll ich jetzt dafür bestraft werden weil ich letztes Jahr mal irgendwann einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst genutzt habe den ich bezahlt habe? Das kann jetzt aber auch nicht Dein Ernst sein.

Und übrigends - auch der Bundesnetzagentur ist diese Firma bestens bekannt, auch diese Masche mit dem dauernden Anrufen. Dort habe ich das angezeigt, mal sehen was von denen kommt! Alles muß man sich auch nicht gefallen lassen. Und zu Deiner Frage wie eine Rechnung für Altschulden verwendet werden kann: gute Frage! Wüßte ich auch gern, leider kann mir da weder in der Vodafone Kundenbetreuung noch in der Rechnungsabteilung oder der Fachabteilung darüber jemand Auskunft geben. Das wäre halt so. Was würdest DU an meiner Stelle machen?


----------



## Teleton (30 September 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



> Das mit dem Gerichtsschein hab ich letzte Woche schon versucht da ich das kenne. Allerdings wird der hier in Düsseldorf nur ausgegeben wenn man sich verteidigen muß wegen einer Straftat oder ähnliches.


Sorry das glaube ich Dir nicht. Natürlich gibt es Beratungshilfe auch für die Abwehr unberechtigter Forderungen ( wenn die anderen Vorausetzungen wie "arm im Sinne des Gesetzes" gegeben sind). Selbst in Düsseldorf.



> Wenn Vodafone nicht mein Geld was ich für die Telefonrechnung bezahlt hab unterschlagen würde (so nenne ich es jetzt mal) und an die Abzockerfirma weiterleiten würde dann würde ich das machen was in diesen Foren geraten wird - nichts, vor allem nicht zahlen.


Niemand hier rät bei Rechnungsstreitigkeiten mit Telefonunternehmen nichts zu tun. Bei solchen Streitigkeiten muss geschrieben werden schon um die Frist des § 45i TKG einzuhalten.
Wo tauchen die Entgelte denn auf der Rechnung auf? Verrechnet D2 möglicherweise eingehendes Geld auf die älteste  Forderung (vgl §367 BGB)?Hast Du eine Tilgungsbestimmung bei Zahlung getroffen?

Da Deine Sache etwas verworren scheint ist es wohl sinnvoll (falls keine Beratungshilfe gewährt wird) die Verbraucherzentrale aufzusuchen.


----------



## Kruemel1325 (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Langsam hab ich echt das Gefühl ich kann mich in deutscher Sprache nicht ausdrücken! 

Die Verbraucherzentrale ist keine große Hilfe gewesen. Davon ab das die auch erstmal Geld wollen ist diese Firma bei denen bekannt und es wird geraten nicht zu zahlen. DAS wußte ich auch schon vorher.

Ich WAR in Düsseldorf beim Gericht und ich bekomme dafür keinen Schein. Würde ein Mahnbescheid vorliegen wäre es eine andere Sache. So die Auskunft. Den hab ich aber nicht und wenn ich den anderen Leuten in den Foren glauben darf dann wird von denen auch niemals einer kommen.

Nein, ich habe keine Tilgungsbestimmung oder sonstwas getroffen. Meine Telefonrechnung immer normal gezahlt und gut wars. Seit Mai hab ich dann die 0900er Nr. wieder drauf die aber von hier nicht genutzt worden sind. Ich hab es jedesmal bei Vodafone reklamiert und den anderen Betrag überwiesen. Ich seh nicht ein für etwas zu zahlen was ich nicht genutzt hab!

So langsam komme ich mir nur noch verarscht vor. Vor allem bin ich es leid das mir dauernd unterstellt wird ich hätte die Kosten verursacht. Ich habe dieses Jahr keine 0900er Dienste genutzt. Und die Firma ist bekannt dafür dass sie sogar bei Leuten solche Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt hat die (nachweislich!!!) diese Rufnummern von ihrem Anschluß gesperrt hatten. Trotzdem haben sie immer weiter Mahnungen geschickt und Telefonterror betrieben. Ich kann langsam jeden verstehen der da handgreiflich wird.


----------



## Teleton (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Kruemel1325 schrieb:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale ist keine große Hilfe gewesen. Davon ab das die auch erstmal Geld wollen ist diese Firma bei denen bekannt und es wird geraten nicht zu zahlen. DAS wußte ich auch schon vorher.


Wieviel kostet das 7,- Euro 10,- Euro? Hattest Du darauf hingewiesen dass Du Harz 4 beziehst?
Ich kann auch kaum glauben, dass eine VZ einfach so empfohlen haben soll nicht zu zahlen. Normalerweise empfehlen die für alles zu schreibseln (was ja bei 0900-Problemen auch richtig ist).



> Ich WAR in Düsseldorf beim Gericht und ich bekomme dafür keinen Schein.


 Was steht denn im Versagungsbescheid als Grund? Oder hast Du Dich ohne Begründung abwimmeln lassen?





> Würde ein Mahnbescheid vorliegen wäre es eine andere Sache. So die Auskunft.


 Kann nicht sein, dann gibt es nämlich keine Beratungshilfe mehr, höchstens Prozesskostenhilfe 





> Den hab ich aber nicht und wenn ich den anderen Leuten in den Foren glauben darf dann wird von denen auch niemals einer kommen.


 0900-Forderungen werden sehr häufig eingeklagt.


> Seit Mai hab ich dann die 0900er Nr. wieder drauf die aber von hier nicht genutzt worden sind. Ich hab es jedesmal bei Vodafone reklamiert und den anderen Betrag überwiesen.


Na wunderbar, Rechnung gerügt unstrittiger Betrag gezahlt, ist doch alles OK. Jetzt noch den technischen Nachweis gem §45i TKG anfordern und die Sache läuft. Was erzählst Du dann von Altschulden und Unterschlagung und Rechnerip.


> Vor allem bin ich es leid das mir dauernd unterstellt wird ich hätte die Kosten verursacht. Ich habe dieses Jahr keine 0900er Dienste genutzt.


 Weil es in 95% der Fälle jemand aus der Familie oder anderem Zugang zu Telefon ist.


> Und die Firma ist bekannt dafür dass sie sogar bei Leuten solche Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt hat die (nachweislich!!!) diese Rufnummern von ihrem Anschluß gesperrt hatten.


 Den Nachweis würde ich gerne sehen. Abgesehen davon dass die Sperren der DTAG häufig lückenhaft sind.





> Trotzdem haben sie immer weiter Mahnungen geschickt und Telefonterror betrieben.


Das mit dem Telefonterror ist eine reine Vermutung. Und wen meinst Du mit "sie"? Vodafon oder den Dienstbetreiber?
Das eine Beuteforderung nicht so einfach aufgegeben wird ist normal, da werden noch etliche weitere Beitreibungsversuche kommen.


----------



## Kruemel1325 (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Hallo Teleton, danke für Deine Antwort aber mir wäre es lieber gewesen Du hättest vorher ein bißchen sorgfältiger gelesen...

Die Verbraucherzentrale nimmt mehr als nur 7 - 10 €, wärst Du schon mal da gewesen wüßtest Du das. Mit *ich kann kaum glauben* kann ich nix anfangen und natürlich hatte ich darauf hingewiesen dass ich Hartz 4 beziehe. Ich bin ja nicht komplett bescheuert!

Beim Amtsgericht hab ich mich *nicht grundlos abwimmeln lassen* wie Du es ausdrückst. Davon ab muß man da persönlich antanzen wenn man was will. Feste Termine oder schriftliche Anfragen für diese Scheine gibt es soweit ich weiß gar nicht. Also morgends gleich hingehen und viel Zeit mitbringen. Und vor allem die Einkommensnachweise ect. in Kopie dabei haben! Hattest Du schon mal so einen Schein? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das woanders großartig anders gehandhabt wird.

Ich fänds ja toll wenn die endlich einen Mahnbescheid schicken würden, jede serisöse Firma hätte das schon getan. Von wegen *das mit dem Telefonterror ist eine reine Vermutung* - Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer? Wie nennst Du es denn wenn immer von der gleichen Firma aus angerufen wird, sich aber nie jemand meldet und wenn man die Nr. mal googelt (so schlau sind die im Osten anscheinend nicht dass sie über solche tollen technischen Möglichkeiten wie der Unterdrückung der Rufnummer Bescheid wissen) haufenweise Berichte auftauchen bei denen Leute vom gleichen Problem berichten was die Anrufe angeht? Da ich mir damals auch eine Geheimnr. hab anlegen lassen die sinnigerweise nirgends eingetragen ist können diese Abzocker meine Telefonnummer nur von meinem Anbieter Vodafone (nicht wie Du meintest DTAG, da bin ich überhaupt nicht) haben!

Google mal 04181300087000. Solltest Du des englischen nicht mächtig sein bin ich auch gerne bereit die nicht deutschen Passagen zu übersetzen.

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/04181300087000
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/041813000762
Details zu 04181300087000 aus Buchholz in der Nordheide | Score Telefonnummer: 9 - 00494181300087000 Tellows.de - Rechtsberatung möglich

Vermutlich wirst Du jetzt aber behaupten ich habe die Foren alle schon teils jahrelang im voraus angelegt damit ich mich heute um meine Rechnung drücken kann? Und den Bericht den SAT.1 am Anfang diesen Jahres über genau diese Firma gebracht hat in der genau dieses Vorgehen gezeigt wurde hab ich sicherlich auch manipuliert? Das habe ich alles schon von langer Hand geplant und 1000de Euros ausgegeben um JETZT perfekt getimt meine Rechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen.

Schön wenn es in 95 % alles Fällen jemand anderes aus der Familie ist der die Kosten verursacht, ich bin aber schon seit Monaten allein hier und es hat auch niemand sonst Zugang zur Wohnung! Mein Lebensgefährte (falls Du den meinst) ist nachweislich schon ein paar Monate im Ausland und nicht mal er hat einen Schlüssel für die Wohnung hier.

Das dumme Gelaber mit den *Altschulden* kam nicht von mir sondern von Vodafone. Ich hab irgendwann angefangen diese Gespräche mit denen aufzuzeichnen auch wenn ich weiß das die als Beweis vor Gericht nicht zulässig sind. Leider nicht das Gespräch mit besagter Frau Rxxx und alle Versuche nochmal so eine Aktion von ihr zu bekommen sind bis jetzt leider fehl geschlagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Super, in Online Casinos die Kohle verzocken und wenn man sich betrogen fühlt ( was in Online-Casinos soooooooo selten vorkommt.....) Gerichtskostenbeihilfe beantragen.......


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Kruemel1325 schrieb:


> dass mein Lebensgefährte und ich LETZTES JAHR diesen Dienst mal für MyFreeFarm genutzt haben und das eingestellt haben nachdem wir das Gefühl hatten dass immer mehr Anrufe abgerechnet wurden als getätigt worden sind.


Natürlich kann hier keiner ausschließen, dass manipuliert wird. Aber wenn es diese Manipulation geben würde, wäre sie leider kaum beweisbar.
Ich will auch gar nicht spekulieren, was da möglich wäre (Stichwort: Generierung von CDR für 0900-Anrufe, die es nie gab. Welches Manipulationsrisiko besteht?)



> Wir haben ja nur die Coins für die Premium-Version erworben, dafür braucht man keine 10 Anrufe. Also haben wir das dann damals bezahlt und gut war es, danach haben wir CallToPay nicht mehr genutzt und fertig.


Also sind die Altlasten bezahlt. Das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden.



> Schwierig sowas immer so zu beschreiben dass auch ein Außenstehender es versteht da man selbst ja im Hinterkopf hat was man meint.


Ja, dieses Problem gibt es gerade bei sop komplizierten Dingen öfter, das ist ganz normal. 



> Ein Abo haben und hatten wir nie abgeschlossen.


Nie abgeschlossen. Ok. 

Aber schaut mal die Einzelverbindungsnachweise an (v.a. versucht, möglichst viele - auch alte - EVNs zu bekommen, vielleicht kann Euch jemand erzählen, wie man das machen kann. Ich selbst weiß von Vodafone, dass dort sehr viel möglich ist, was aber oft die Infomitarbeiter gar nicht wissen. Beispiel: Ich bekam wegen eines 0900-Anrufs vom Prepaid(!)-Handy sowohl einen nachträglichen EVN als auch eine automatisierte Rückbuchung - genau das sei "völlig unmöglich", teilte eine höhere Vodafoneabteilung mit - dabei war es längst gemacht worden)



> Komischerweise kommt das jetzt nach fast einem Jahr nachdem wir den Dienst nicht mehr genutzt haben dass angeblich ab Mai wieder dorthin telefoniert wurde?


EVN anfordern. Wenn das so stimmt, dann muß irgendwo etwas schief laufen. Nur wo?



> Mein Lebensgefährte spielt das Spiel schon lange nicht mehr und den Account den ich noch hab betreibe ich zwar auch im Premium-Modus, jedoch erwerbe ich dort die Coins die ich dafür benötige mit Spielgeld (wenn Du da spielst weißt Du dass das geht).


Ich würde den account sichern, alle Dateien sichern, die damit zusammen hängen, alles dokumentieren und dann myfreefarm fragen, ob es möglich ist, den account zu sperren (nicht löschen). Vergiss das Drecksspiel! 



> Was das drum drücken angeht, die Kosten von damals sind beglichen worden.


Gut, wir wollen uns halt auch absichern, bevor wir uns den Kopf zerbrechen 



> Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Tagen Telefonterror und das ist wohl auch von der Firma.


von welcher Firma denn? Upjers? Micropayment? 



> mehrmals am Tag wird angerufen und wenn man ans Telefon geht meldet sich niemand. Googelt man die auf dem Display erscheinende Rufnummer einmal wird schnell klar das man damit mürbe gemacht werden soll.


Ich sehe den Zusammenhang noch nicht, habe aber deine Links auch noch nicht angeschaut. Dass Deine Nummer evtl. weiter gegeben wird, wenn Du paybycall nutzt, ist eine Annahme. Würde mich nicht wundern. Andreas könnte dazu evtl. mehr sagen.


> streitet Vodafone ab meine Nr. an besagte Firma gegeben zu haben, da ich nirgends eingetragen bin können die sie aber nur von da haben.


Vorsicht, jetzt wird es verschwörerisch. Erstens müssen die Anrufe ja nichts damit zu tun haben und zweitens muß die Nummer nicht von vodafone weiter gegeben worden sein.



> Wenn Vodafone nicht mein Geld (...) an die Abzockerfirma weiterleiten würde dann würde ich das machen was in diesen Foren geraten wird - nichts, vor allem nicht zahlen.


Da vermischt Du einiges! Bei 0900 wird niemand bloßes Nichtstun raten. Zumiondest niemand, der Ahnung hat 



> Auch Sat.1 hat Anfang des Jahres schon mal über *die* berichtet


Über upjers? Oder über wen? Ich kenne nur Berichte über das Abzockrisiko bei solchen Spielen, insbesondere im Hinblick auf Kinder und Jugendliche (weil ich an verschiedenen derartigen Beiträögen beteiligt war)



> Damals wurden sogar Leuten 0900er Nr. in Rechnung gestellt und versucht diese Kosten mit Einschüchterung ect. einzutreiben die nachweislich diese Nr. gesperrt hatten und somit gar nicht nutzen konnten!


Es hat sich leider noch nicht herumgesprochen, dass eben 0900er auch ohne Anruf auf einen EVN kommen können. Im Prinzip halte ich daher EVNs für wertlos, aber die Diskussion darüber will ja niemand mit mir führen 



> Soll ich jetzt dafür bestraft werden weil ich letztes Jahr mal irgendwann einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst genutzt habe den ich bezahlt habe? Das kann jetzt aber auch nicht Dein Ernst sein.


Nein. Natürlich nicht. Ich vertrete ja auch ganz klar die Auffassung, dass Leute, die was-auch-immer-für-Zeugs per Telefon bezahlen, nicht allein deshalb schon Freiwild für Betrüger sein dürfen.



> auch der Bundesnetzagentur ist *diese Firma* bestens bekannt, auch diese Masche mit dem dauernden Anrufen.


Ich glaube, ich muß doch Deine whocallsme-Links lesen...
[edit: ach so, die Nummer soll von D*I* aus Buchholz sein... Dass unser geschätzter Herr Richter, der Würgeschlangenfreund, auf die DI setzt, wusste ich nicht. Ach Andreas! Das gibt leider fette Minuspunkte...]








> Und zu Deiner Frage wie eine Rechnung für Altschulden verwendet werden kann: gute Frage! Wüßte ich auch gern, leider kann mir da weder in der Vodafone Kundenbetreuung noch in der Rechnungsabteilung oder der Fachabteilung darüber jemand Auskunft geben. Das wäre halt so. Was würdest DU an meiner Stelle machen?


Ich würde mir E-Mail-Adressen der zuständigen Abteilungen besorgen und eine Klärung fordern.


----------



## Teleton (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Kruemel1325 schrieb:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale nimmt mehr als nur 7 - 10 €, wärst Du schon mal da gewesen wüßtest Du das.


Wieviel hast Du denn bezahlt? Immerhin wirbt die VZ  mit 7,- für eine Beratung.Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Verbraucherrecht, Beratung und Vertretung



> Beim Amtsgericht hab ich mich *nicht grundlos abwimmeln lassen* wie Du es ausdrückst.


 Einen Ablehnungsbescheid hast Du aber auch nicht.


> Davon ab muß man da persönlich antanzen wenn man was will. Feste Termine oder schriftliche Anfragen für diese Scheine gibt es soweit ich weiß gar nicht.


 Unsinn, hier gibts den schriftlichen Antrag http://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/formulare/beratungshilfe/AG_I_1.pdf


> Hattest Du schon mal so einen Schein? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das woanders großartig anders gehandhabt wird.


Ausser offensichtlich in Düsseldorf gibt es "den Schein" überall ohne Probleme. Man darf sich halt nur nicht abwimmeln lassen.


> Ich fänds ja toll wenn die endlich einen Mahnbescheid schicken würden, jede serisöse Firma hätte das schon getan.


 Im TK-Bereich hinken die Firmen teilweise Jahre mit ihren Klagen hinterher, da musst Du noch Geduld haben. Wenn Du dann aber die Voraussetzungen des §45i TKG nicht eingehalten hast ist die Sache ruckzuck verloren. Mit irgendwelchen Verschörungstheorien brauchst Du dem Gericht nicht zu kommen. Ebensowenig mit irgendwelchen Internetberichten.


> Von wegen *das mit dem Telefonterror ist eine reine Vermutung* - Du bist ja ein ganz schlauer?


Ja das bin ich wohl


> ........nur von meinem Anbieter Vodafone (nicht wie Du meintest DTAG, da bin ich überhaupt nicht) haben!


Wie kommst Du da drauf, dass ich Dich bei DTAG wähne?


> Google mal 04181300087000. Solltest Du des englischen nicht mächtig sein bin ich auch gerne bereit die nicht deutschen Passagen zu übersetzen.


Ja bitte mach mal.


> Ich hab irgendwann angefangen diese Gespräche mit denen aufzuzeichnen auch wenn ich weiß das die als Beweis vor Gericht nicht zulässig sind.


Lass das sein das ist verboten.


----------



## Kruemel1325 (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Super, in Online Casinos die Kohle verzocken und wenn man sich betrogen fühlt ( was in Online-Casinos soooooooo selten vorkommt.....) Gerichtskostenbeihilfe beantragen.......




Es war kein Online-Casino - hättest Du den kompletten Beitrag gelesen wüßtest Du das. Aber was will man schon von jemandem erwarten der sich nicht mal anmeldet um etwas zu posten? Scheinst Dich aber gut auszukennen, vermutlich selbst so ein kleiner Zocker oder stehst Du mehr auf schmutzige Bildchen?


----------



## Kruemel1325 (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Hallo Aka-Aka,

ich weiß nicht welches MAnipulationsrisiko besteht. Fakt ist aber das die Firma Micropayment meine Daten definitiv gehabt hat da ein paarmal die Dienste genutzt worden sind, halt eben vor über einem Jahr.

Was Vodafone angeht bekomme ich langsam die Krise, ruft man 3 x an bekommt man teilweise 3 völlig verschiedene Auskünfte. Schriftlich will sich zu dieser Sache niemand festlegen, auch scheint es keinen festgelegten Sacharbeiter zu geben. Das bearbeitet wohl immer der der grad Zeit hat und es ist auch nicht nachzuvollziehen wer da was in der Akte gemacht hat. Finde ich schon recht komisch, wenn ich irgendwo gearbeitet habe dann konnte man definitiv nachhalten durch das MK wer was gemacht hat. Was Emails angeht - es gibt nur die allgemeine [email protected] Mail, da wirds dann wohl auch nur im Callcenter bearbeitet oder auch nicht - jedenfalls hab ich bis heute auf kein Schreiben eine Antwort. Einen spezifischen Sachbearbeiter mit dem ich mich auseinandersetzen könnte gibt es offenbar nicht. Schon frustrierend und echt nervtötend.

Die Mitarbeiter im Callcenter hab ich langsam das Gefühl lesen einem die Antworten aus einem standatisierten Formular vor. Man bekommt immer die gleichen Antworten auch wenn die nach einer Weile gar nicht mehr zum Thema passen wenn man etwas spezifischer fragt. Wenn sie gar nicht weiter wissen im Callcenter dann bekommt man ein es würde an die Fachabteilung (von der war diese super unfreundliche Frau Rxxx) weitergegeben und die würden sich melden. Bis auf den Anruf von dieser Schreckschraube ist aber nix weiter passiert. 

Was den Telefonterror angeht - der kommt von Micropayment. Die Nr. ist ganz klar bei denen zugeordnet, das steht auch in den Links aus den anderen Foren. Mit Upjers hab ich ja keine Probleme, die Rechnung damals ist bezahlt worden und gut ist.

Sat.1 hat am Anfang über Micropayment berichtet, auch die beschriebene Vorgehensweise mit dem anrufen und sich nicht melden tauchte da schon auf. Mir kam das auch bekannt vor, deshalb hab ich ja auch die Nr. gegoogelt nachdem das mehrmals vorgekommen ist. EINE Fehlverbindung kann ja mal vorkommen oder das sich jemand verwählt hat aber bei der Häufigkeit glaub ich da nicht dran. Das Ergebnis bei Google spricht für sich.

Die EVN's sind echt der absolute Witz und haben für mich ab sofort keinerlei Wert mehr. Da kann offenbar sowieso alles drauf stehen und dann geht das Theater los zu beweisen dass man die Nr. NICHT gewählt hat. Wie kann es denn sein das solche Nr. auf den EVN's auftauchen ohne gewählt worden zu sein? Scheint ja doch ein Problem zu sein was schon länger bekannt ist?

@Teleton
Ich habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale gar nichts bezahlt weil ich auf die kostenpflichtige Beratung verzichtet hab. Gegen Ende des Monats hab ich nämlich kein Geld mehr über und wenn dem so wäre würde ich es in einen Anwalt stecken.

Was das Formular angeht, das werd ich mal probieren ob ich dann einen Beratungsschein bekomme. Mit der persönlichen Vorsprache hat es jedenfalls nicht hingehauen.

Zitat von Dir: Den Nachweis würde ich gerne sehen. Abgesehen davon dass die Sperren der DTAG häufig lückenhaft sind.

Da ich nicht bei DTAG bin sind die auch nicht für mich zuständig.

Was das aufzeichnen der Gespräche angeht - mag sein das das verboten ist. Hätte ich aber z.B. das Gespräch mit dieser Frau Rxxx aufgenommen dann könnte ich ihrem Chef beweisen wie sie mit Kunden umgeht. Ich brauche mich nicht von irgendeiner alten anschnauzen zu lassen wie ein 3 jähriges Balg was beim Kaugummi klauen erwischt worden ist. Die hatte vor 20 Jahren wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein Scheißhaus in der Wohnung.


----------



## Kruemel1325 (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Nochmal eine Bemerkung zu Upjears - Die Firma sperrt Accounts wo Forderungen offen sind. Würde von deren Seiten also eine Forderung bestehen würde ich nicht mehr in meinen Account kommen. Kann ich kaum glauben das die mich weiterspielen lassen würden wenn ich denen angeblich so viel Geld schulde...


----------



## Teleton (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Kruemel1325 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Verbraucherzentrale gar nichts bezahlt weil ich auf die kostenpflichtige Beratung verzichtet hab.


Das hörte sich eingangs aber anders an:





> Die Verbraucherzentrale ist keine große Hilfe gewesen. Davon ab das die auch erstmal Geld wollen ist diese Firma bei denen bekannt und es wird geraten nicht zu zahlen. DAS wußte ich auch schon vorher.


Die haben Dir also (für umsonst) gesagt das die Firma bekannt sei und man einfach nicht zahlen soll (was bei Telefongebühren wegen §45 i TKG Quatsch ist). Dann wollte man Geld von Dir und zwar mehr als die 7,- € die eine Beratung normalerweise kostet.


> Die Verbraucherzentrale nimmt mehr als nur 7 - 10 €, wärst Du schon mal da gewesen wüßtest Du das. Mit *ich kann kaum glauben* kann ich nix anfangen und natürlich hatte ich darauf hingewiesen dass ich Hartz 4 beziehe. Ich bin ja nicht komplett bescheuert!



Klingt für mich komisch, deshalb kann ich die Geschichte auch kaum glauben.



> Zitat von Dir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst schon genauer lesen. Das Zitat bezog sich auf Deine Behauptung





> Und die Firma ist bekannt dafür dass sie sogar bei Leuten solche Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt hat die (nachweislich!!!) diese Rufnummern von ihrem Anschluß gesperrt hatten.


 Es ging also um unbekannte "Leute" mit Rufnummernsperre nicht um Dich.



> Ich brauche mich nicht von irgendeiner alten anschnauzen zu lassen wie ein 3 jähriges Balg was beim Kaugummi klauen erwischt worden ist. Die hatte vor 20 Jahren wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein Scheißhaus in der Wohnung.


Hast Du solche Reden auch bei der Rechtsantragsstelle geschwungen? Ich beginne zu ahnen warum es keinen Schein gab.


----------



## Kruemel1325 (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



> Hast Du solche Reden auch bei der Rechtsantragsstelle geschwungen? Ich beginne zu ahnen warum es keinen Schein gab.



Habe ich nicht, nein. Ich kann mich durchaus auch benehmen - genug ist allerdings genug. Leider hab ich das Gespräch nicht aufgezeichnet, sonst hätte ich es irgendwo hochgeladen. Dann würdest Du sicherlich verstehen warum man irgendwann so reagiert. 

Mit der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich telefoniert, um irgendwohin zu fahren fehlt mir gerade am Ende des Monats das Geld. Daher kläre ich immer erst telefonisch ab ob das überhaupt was bringt! Und jetzt bevor Du fragst - auf Festnetz telefonieren hab ich keine Mehrkosten. 

Habe dann heute ein Schreiben von Vodafone bekommen das dem Faß jetzt entgültig den Boden ausschlägt. Die Mehrwertdienste würden lediglich auf der Rechnung AUSGEWIESEN, mehr aber nicht. Für die Abrechnung selbst ist Vodafone nicht zuständig. Da muß man sich direkt an die Firma wenden die die Forderungen erhebt.

Telefonische Nachfrage ergab dann das meine letzte Telefonrechnung weiterhin als nicht bezahlt gilt da das Geld zur ''Deckung von Altschulden bei der Firma Micropayment'' benützt wurde. Wissen die eigentlich noch was die schreiben?

Den Sperrantrag hingegen habe ich bis heute nicht, allerdings habe ich die Sperrung dann formlos beantragt. Angeblich geht das ja nur mit dem entsprechenden Formular aber obwohl ich das schon mehrmals angefordert hab ist es bis heute nicht angekommen. Hab aber das PDF Formular ausgefüllt und nochmal ans Gericht geschickt, vielleicht bekomme ich ja so einen Beratungschein. Würde mich zwar wundern weil die persönliche Vorsprache eigentlich mehr Erfolg verspricht aber auf den Versuch lass ich es ankommen.


----------



## Kruemel1325 (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Der Chef von Micropayment, "Python" alias A*R*, ist hier im Forum aktiv.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/micropayment-19253.html
> 
> Schick ihm doch mal eine Anfrage und stelle diese hier öffentlich ein. Er ist durchaus empfänglich für Öffentlichkeit.
> ...




Ich kann ihm anscheinend keine PN schicken, es heißt immer ich könne auf die Seite nicht zugreifen. Vielleicht kannst Du ihm den Link hier ja mal schicken?

Also jetzt mal ganz öffentlich an den MicroPayment-Betreiber:

Sollte ich weiterhin von Ihrer Firma telefonisch terrorisiert werden, dann zeige ich sie an wegen Stalking! So langsam reicht es mir. Es wird von mir niemals Geld dafür geben!!!


----------



## micropayment (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Hallo und guten Tag in die Runde. Ich habe mir eben das Posting durchgelesen und bin leider zu gar keinem Schluss gekommen.
Eventl. machen wir das mal ganz anders und versuchen sachlich das Problem anzugehen:

1. Unsere Firma (Micropayment GmbH) ruft keine Endkunden an und/oder "terrorisiert" jemanden. Dafür gibt es keinen Grund und schon gar kein Geschäftsmodell.

2. @Kruemel: Ich hätte da gerne etwas mehr Infos. Gerne auch per Mail: ceo (at) micropayment.de. Ich bräuchte Ihre Rufnummer (über die es hier geht). Ich würde dann in unseren Datenbanken suchen lassen, ob und wo Sie sich eventl. eingewählt hatten.

Ich denke, dass wir so schnell vorran kommen.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin
Andreas Richter





Kruemel1325 schrieb:


> Ich kann ihm anscheinend keine PN schicken, es heißt immer ich könne auf die Seite nicht zugreifen. Vielleicht kannst Du ihm den Link hier ja mal schicken?
> 
> Also jetzt mal ganz öffentlich an den MicroPayment-Betreiber:
> 
> Sollte ich weiterhin von Ihrer Firma telefonisch terrorisiert werden, dann zeige ich sie an wegen Stalking! So langsam reicht es mir. Es wird von mir niemals Geld dafür geben!!!


----------



## Kruemel1325 (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



micropayment schrieb:


> 1. Unsere Firma (Micropayment GmbH) ruft keine Endkunden an und/oder "terrorisiert" jemanden. Dafür gibt es keinen Grund und schon gar kein Geschäftsmodell.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Berlin
> Andreas Richter




Mail ist unterwegs - und um es mal ganz sachlich anzugehen - gerade eben hatte ich wieder 2 Anrufe von besagter Nr...


----------



## Kruemel1325 (3 November 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Herr Richter rief mich vor ein paar Tagen an und meinte er würde das nochmal nachprüfen und sich dann melden. Von Micorpayment kämen die Anrufe auf keinen Fall, das könne er mir versichern... Allerdings kommen die Anrufe von Diagonal Inkasso und die arbeiten im Auftrag von Micropayment!!! Da das ja nicht das erste Mal ist das so etwas passiert (siehe andere Foren) fällt es mir schwer zu glauben dass Herr Richter nicht weiß wie da vorgegangen wird. Der Anruf war dann allerdings auch das letzte was ich von ihm gehört habe.

Kurz danach hörte der Telefonterror sogar auf, da es seit ein paar Tagen aber munter damit weiter geht glaube ich inzwischen das war mehr Zufall? 

Der Anwalt hat mir geraten auf keinen Fall zu zahlen. Was den Telefonterror angeht hab ich nur die Möglichkeit mir eine gerichtliche Unterlassung zu holen. Problem dabei wäre halt dass ich nachweisen muß dass die ständig anrufen weil ich sonst evtl. die Kosten tragen muß ^^. Da ich aber nicht schriftlich nachweisen kann das die ständig hier durchklingeln wird das schwierig. Vodafone ist da auch keine Hilfe und ich werde den Teufel tun und denen noch über 100 € für eine Fangschaltung hinterherschmeissen. Zumal das ja sowieso schwachsinnig ist da ich ja weiß wer es ist!!!

Hat jemand mit so einer Unterlassungsverfügung vom Gericht Erfahrung? Heute seit 7 Uhr hat es schon wieder bis jetzt 5 Anrufe gegeben und auch eine Trillerpfeife hilft nicht wirklich. Scheint die nur noch mehr zu animieren (teilweise bis zu 8 mal hintereinander). Das zeigt mir aber auch das kein Computer dahintersteckt!!!


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*



> Der Anwalt hat mir geraten auf keinen Fall zu zahlen.


Welcher Anwalt?


----------



## Kruemel1325 (4 November 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Mein Anwalt wo ich hingegangen bin um mein Rechnungsproblem mit Vodafone ect. zu klären.


----------



## micropayment (4 November 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Hallo, ich möchte mich jetzt doch noch mal zu dem Thema äußern:

Über die mir mitgeteilte Rufnummer wurde eine Vielzahl an Premiumdiensten in Anspruch genommen, darunter z.b. Angebote der Seite looki.de, diverse Buchungen über upjers.com (Wurzelimperium usw).
Alle Buchungen fanden aus dem IP-Kreis von Arcor-DSL statt. 
Anzahl der Buchungen: 102 im Zeitraum zwischen dem 20.8.2009 und dem 10.5.2010. Ein großer Anteil der Buchungen wurde beglichen. 
Einige Buchungen stehen bei uns noch als Forderung und werden durch Diagonal Inkasso bearbeitet. Nach erfolglosem Mahnlauf erfolgt die Übergabe an die Vertragsanwälte und Anzeige bei der zuständigen Polizei. Allerdings wird jeder Einzelfall geprüft. In diesem Fall (bei über 100 Buchungen über diesen langen Zeitraum) gehe ich von einem vorsätzlichem Handeln und einer entsprechenden Reaktion der Vertragsanwälte aus.
Die Anrufe werden durch das Inkasso-Unternehmen durchgeführt und sollen eine Einigung zwischen Schuldner und Gläubiger herbeiführen. Dabei gibt es mehrere Modelle: Ratenzahlung, Stundung usw.
Allerdings müssten sich dazu beide Parteien unterhalten und sich nicht per Trillerpfeife äußern.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## Kruemel1325 (5 November 2010)

*AW: Vodafone und Micropayment - 0900 Abzocke???*

Um sich zu unterhalten müßte aber mal jemand am anderen Ende der Leitung antworten - die Trillerpfeife habe ich mir ja deshalb besorgt weil sich nie jemand meldet. Wie dem auch sei, ich habe das ganze heute bei der Polizei angezeigt. Selbst wenn die Rechnung gerechtfertigt wäre (was sie nicht ist da ich diese Dienste dieses Jahr nicht in Anspruch genommen habe) hätte die Diagonal Inkasso nicht das Recht mich privat anzurufen! Davon ab hatten Sie mir bei unserem Telefonat damals versprochen sich darum zu kümmern und dann hab ich bis heute nichts mehr von Ihnen gehört. Ich werde prüfen lassen ob Sie überhaupt berechtigt waren meine private Telefonnummer einem so dubiosen Unternehmen wie der Diagonal Inkasso zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------

